# Otakon



## scrumpet (Jul 19, 2008)

any other furs going to otakon?


----------



## Kyo_foxtrot (Aug 4, 2008)

alot of furry friends of mine are going, including my ex, I know when I went last year, there were furs left and right coming up to me because of my shirts I made lol
it was fun......except for Sailor Neptune guy smacking my ass with his mirror, and saying "Yiff Forever" as he did it xD lol


----------



## Abyss666 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hell yea, I'm going to try to go every day if I can. If you see Alex Row (Char from last exile) walking arround, that may be me.


----------

